# Gran Turismo 5



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like its finally arrived, lets just hope it lives up to its expectation.

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120560&highlight=turismo


----------

